# Halloween chalk drawing 2010



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

Wicked awesome! Love it!


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

that is sooo awesome


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

That's is fabulous! How much fun that must be for your students!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

That is the coolest thing I ever saw in a school.  Great job!


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

Eeeeepp so scared of clowns haha. I love it. How great!! I draw all the time too and i wish i had you as a teacher as a kid. They'd poo-poo my wanting to draw on their whiteboards/blackboards haha


----------



## spookylady (Sep 21, 2009)

WOW Looks great! Very cool!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Awesome! I remember the previous ones... You have some great talent there...


----------



## rigo (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks to all.......I really enjoy teaching....plus I'm a HUGE Halloween fan, as all of you are.....

only reason I chose a clown theme for the drawing is that i'm doing a clown theme for my home haunt....it helps keep me in the mood and psych myself up for it....

I found some other ones from years past...I've posted them in an old post...but those links are no longer active.....so I'll post them again...










close up....










Last years...










close up



















I've got some more.....I'll try to find them....


rigo


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

WOW! You've got some great talent. My daughter loves to draw, albeit, she's still on the elementary level. I'd love for her to develop her skills as she ages as drawing gives her great joy. My driveway is a never ending menagerie of various chalk drawings. I'll have to show her your "chalk work". Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Those are some great illustrations you have there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow! Those are awesome! You are very talented.


----------



## rigo (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks again to all for the compliments........I just like doing them...kids like em too.......I usually work while they're working on their projects.....we're doing animation flipbooks this week.....so I worked on it one day...


here's a few more I found...




























last one....










rigo


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I wish I had had you as a teacher when I was in school! Amazing!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Impressive work, especially in chalk. Your students don't erase or smudge the images?

I'll trade 40 of my not-destructive-at-all HS theater students for one of your art classes


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome! You're so talented .


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

You've got a talent .


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I remember your pics..They are all awesome! Do you do one for every holiday?


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## rigo (Sep 17, 2008)

hehehehe.........thanks again for all the compliments........like I said, I just do it for fun......

I've done other holidays....I just seem to have the most fun with the Halloween ones.....

Trentsketch.........I don't envy you.....I don't think I'd last long in a drama class situation....to much interation with others........I guess that's why I always liked art........it's you and your medium......I always just kinda kept to myself...did my thing.....

and no....they don't touch them........they offer up all kinds of neat suggestions though......hehehehehe

rigo


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Can you paint one of those on my wall at home? He, he, Awesome talent you have, I always wished I had artistic talent for drawing.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

That Karloff Frankenstein ROCKS!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ever consider doing them in a more permanent medium? They'd make great Halloween cards.


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome work!!!! Very Halloween!!!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

amazing!!!!!!!

You are so talented!!!!!!!


----------



## monaliza (May 29, 2010)

cool and funny for students =))


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

amazing work!

i'm impressed with your talent

keep it up and keep us up to date with your stuff


----------

